# H} Various W} SWs, SMs, CSMs, Orks, DE, tomb kings or Lizardmen



## Gothic (May 12, 2008)

I have various models to get rid off, here is a list:

BNIB Vampire counts battalion:
http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat440101a&prodId=prod1050186

BNIB Grave Guard:
http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat440104a&prodId=prod1050060

OOP metal vampire what is now in finecast:
http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat630008a&prodId=prod1160066a

OOP Varghulf which is also now in finecast:
http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat630008a&prodId=prod1160137a

Eldar Farseer with singing spear (i believe):
http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat440239a&prodId=prod1060019 

OOP Eldar Farseer with witch blade which is also now in finecast: 
http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat440239a&prodId=prod1160110a

OOP 2 Metal bloodcrushers (one juggernaught is partially painted and one rider is fully painted)

14 Plastic Demonettes: 
http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat440043a&prodId=prod1170245

The Masque: 
http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat440042a&prodId=prod1170240

The Skulltaker what is now in finecast: 
http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat440042a&prodId=prod1160089a

I am looking for a few particular models

Iron Warriors Warsmith:
http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat1490648&prodId=prod1130404

Night Lords Hero:
http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat1490648&prodId=prod1130407

Ork Spanner boy (the one with wrench on the left):
http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat1490653&prodId=prod1130276

Tiktaq'to:
http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat440066a&prodId=prod1690039

Lizardmen Scar Veteran with army standard bearer:
http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat440066a&prodId=prod1690050

Ogre Kingdom Gnoblar Fighters (this is for a unit of gretchins for my Orks):
http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat440073a&prodId=prod1010011

*Im only trading in the UK*

I won't send till you send because i have had a few problems in the past. If your interested comment on here or pm me thank you for looking. :victory:

Gothic


----------

